# Film über's Vertikalangeln



## Veit (14. Februar 2011)

Letzte Woche waren Boardi Raubfischzahn und ich auf dem Wasser um einen Film über's Vertikalangeln zu drehen. Auch wenn sich Anzahl und Größe der Fische eher in Grenzen hielten, denke ich, dass in dem Streifen ein paar Infos rüberkommen. Hoffe es gefällt euch!

Danke an Raubfischzahn, für das was er draus gemacht hat! 

Teil 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTMbYBpeTU4
Teil 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj_ykXhPMwY


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Hallo Veit und Raubfischzahn
das habt ihr wirtlich gut gemacht. 
Vor allem kommt da jede Menge an Informationen rüber.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Evil Deeds (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Veitikalangeln im Winter hört sich besser an 

nice clips


----------



## Raubfischzahn (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Das Ziel dieses Films war es, die Thread-Anzahl übers Vertikalangeln zu reduzieren. Bei der Menge an Info die Veit preis gibt, ist wohl das wichtigste zum Thema gesagt|supergri
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich auch viel Spaß beim anschauen und hoffe es bleiben ein paar Infos hängen, die euch später ne Menge Fisch bescheren werden

Grüße


----------



## flasha (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Veit's Profi Stuhl gefällt mir am besten 

Klasse Video mit tollen Erklärungen!


----------



## Magdeburger (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Toll gemacht! Richtig professionell mit der Musik etc.

In Zukunft bitte unbedingt viel mehr davon, auch von Saale und Co.!


----------



## Martinez (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Bin dabei, Statement gibts gleich


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Schönes Video Ihr beiden! #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Klasse gemacht#6


----------



## Martinez (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Daumen Hoch, wirklich Klasse!


----------



## Veit (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



flasha schrieb:


> Veit's Profi Stuhl gefällt mir am besten
> 
> Klasse Video mit tollen Erklärungen!



Vielleicht ist gerade das ja auch ein bisschen motivierend für den einen oder anderen, dass es für diese Methode kein superteures Aluboot sein muss. Das ist ohne Frage sehr komfortabel, bringt aber nicht zwangsläufig mehr Fisch.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenns der eine oder andere mal (möglicherweise auch mit einfacher Ausstattung) ausprobiert und einen schönen Fisch fängt.


----------



## Pauli1990 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Sehr schönen Film habt ihr da gemacht. Ein Lob an Raubfischzahn sehr professionell gemacht das Video! #6
Sehe das genauso, in dem Film sieht man das es mit den einfachsten Dingen geht und man nicht das teuerste und neueste Zeug braucht. 
Glaube kaum das jeder so eine Ausrüstung wie z.B. Herr Isaiasch zu Hause hat...  

Freue mich schon auf weitere Filme von euch! 

mfG Pauli


----------



## flor61 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem, ja auch werbefreien Film. Ihr zeigt, wie es gehen kann, auch ohne Hightech, wie von anderen "Meistern" gern gezeigt. Die Jungs schau ich mir schon garnicht mehr an, weil man danach immer als dummer , und vor allem armer Trottel dasteht. Das hilft nur der Industrie.

:vik:

Petri Dank


----------



## Bela B. (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Hallo Veit und Raubfischzahn super Videos #6 mit Fangerfolg habt ihr da gedreht.

Veit,dein Vortrag |bla: zum Thema Nachtspinnfischen beim Raubfischanglertreff bei RW ist super angekommen.


Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Super Sache, hat mir viel geholfen. Da können viele professionelle Filme einpacken. Bei sowas gehts um Infos nicht um Bilder. Finds schön, dass nicht immer kapitale Fische in nem Film vorkommen müssen. 
Danke für die Mühen.


----------



## ingo39 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

super Film, danke dafür, Gruß aus Ostsachsen
Ingo


----------



## Chris93 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Super Film, sehr informativ und sehr gut erklärt, danke dafür. Daumen hoch#6


----------



## Bobster (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Wenn man bedenkt das *95% aller Angler vom Ufer* aus angeln...aus welchen Gründen auch immer...

ein Klasse Video, sehr informativ #6


----------



## bacalo (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Hallo ihr beiden Spielbergs des AB´s,
möge die Macht (der informativundansehenswerten Berichterstattung) mit euch sein :m.
Neige mein schütteres Haupt - Respekt#6.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Danke Veit!
Du hast mit einfachen, gut verständlichen Worten die wesentlichen Züge des Vertikalangelns herausragend gut erklärt und damit hoffentlich vielen Anglern die Angst vor dieser "Profimethode" genommen. 

Mach weiter so #6


----------



## Walstipper (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Feine Sache Veit #h

Aber wie "palmst" du denn die BC, hast dir das so angewöhnt  ?


----------



## Veit (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@ Bobster: Wir haben noch weitere Filme geplant und dabei gehts gehts dann um Zanderangeln vom Ufer aus. Die Idee so einen Film zu drehen kam uns aber im Winter und da hat sich die Vertikalmethode erstmal gut angeboten.


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

#6
Super Video! Gut erklärtund professionell gemacht!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Gutes Video, freu mich schon auf mehr 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Einfach und ohne Schnörkel auf den Punkt gebracht !
Top#6


----------



## raubfisch-ole (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ganz saubere Sache!!!#6 Da freu ich mich schon auf die Videos an Saale und Elbe vom Ufer aus. Vergessen darf man natürlich auch nicht die Arbeit hinter der Kamera#6 

Gruß Ole


----------



## Kurbel (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Danke


----------



## ehrwien (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Schön erklärt. Bei jemand anderem hätte ich noch sowas wie Mitleid geäußert, dass keine größeren Fische gebissen haben, aber bei Veit wär das wohl überflüssig 



Veit schrieb:


> @ Bobster: Wir haben noch weitere Filme geplant und dabei gehts gehts dann um Zanderangeln vom Ufer aus.


Au ja, darauf freu ich mich  Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## flasha (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Veit schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist gerade das ja auch ein bisschen motivierend für den einen oder anderen, dass es für diese Methode kein superteures Aluboot sein muss. Das ist ohne Frage sehr komfortabel, bringt aber nicht zwangsläufig mehr Fisch.
> Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenns der eine oder andere mal (möglicherweise auch mit einfacher Ausstattung) ausprobiert und einen schönen Fisch fängt.



Sollte nicht negativ rüberkommen  Find es sehr authentisch und zeigt: Der Jung' ist nicht abgehoben, sondern ein normaler Jung' geblieben!#6


----------



## Veit (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



flasha schrieb:


> Sollte nicht negativ rüberkommen


Ist auch keineswegs passiert.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Gut gemachtes Video, aber über die Köderführungstechnik lässt sich streiten ;-)

Trotzdem TOP!!


----------



## Fishing Gerd (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

#6#6#6

Super gemacht!

Auch wenn ich mangels Boot sicherlich nicht Vertikalangeln gehen werde, fand ich es sehr interessant. 

Und erst die Gegend ....
Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor 


Gerd

Ps: Bitte noch mehr Filme!
Pps: Vielleicht trifft man sich dieses Jahr mal am Stausee ....


----------



## Raubfischzahn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Fishing Gerd schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn ich mangels Boot sicherlich nicht Vertikalangeln gehen werde, fand ich es sehr interessant.
> ....



Es werden sicherlich noch weitere Filme folgen, wo auch Uferangler voll auf ihre Kosten kommen....


----------



## theundertaker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ihr habt das zusammen echt toll gemacht...muss man ja auch mal sagen...hab mir die Videos gestern mal angesehen...sieht schon ziemlich professionell aus...vielleicht werden eure Filmchen ja bald mit auf eine DVD gebrannt...ich gönns euch!

Vor allem von Veit hört man ja immer viel...ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich, aber scheint mir ein echt korrekter Kerl zu sein 

Also, macht weiter so...ich schaue die nächsten Vids auch wieder...ohne Frage...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## e!k (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ja, echt ein Top-Video. 
Auch wenn ich selbst nicht Vertikal vom Boot angeln kann (mangels Boot, See mit Zanderbestand an dem es sich wirklich lohnt und der nicht vorhandenen Erlaubnis an auch nur irgendeinem Vereinsgewässer Boote zu nutzen  ) schaut man sich immer gerne soetwas an


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Klasse gemacht Ihr Zwei, sehr schöner, informativer , aber vor allem "neutraler Bericht, finde ich gut das das Ihr da keine "Werbeveranstaltung" raus gemacht habt wie manch anderer, einfach auf *das Angeln* bezogen..gefällt mir!!!#r #6


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Auch von mir ein dickes DANKE für den Bericht.
Ich konnte für mich, als "Gelegenheitsvertikalen", gut nochmal die wesentlichen Aspekte verinnerlichen.
Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, schön, dass es nicht zur Werbung verkommen ist, sondern Aspekte wie Form/ Farbe/ etc. erörtert wurden und nicht Hersteller XY.
Weiter so und immer dicke Fische!#6
Petri
Jochen


----------



## mahoe (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Hallo Veit und Raubfischzahn
klasse Film den ihr da gedreht habt, freue mich jetzt schon auf ne Fortsetzung 
Gruß Mario


----------



## stefannn87 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Gutes Ding!
Verhaeltnismaessig kurz aber Informativ fuer alle die das noch nicht beherschen! Da kann man sich das Geld fuer teure DVDs echt sparen


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Hallo Veit, hallo Raubfischzahn,

bin gestern Abend erst über diesen Tread gestolpert und habe mir dann auch gleich euern Film angeschaut.

Respekt, euch beiden!#6

Wirklich klasse, der Film. Veit erklärt alles wunderbar verständlich und kommt sehr sympatisch rüber. 

Großes Lob aber auch an Raubfischzahn und dessen Bearbeitung des Films. 
Ich finde den Filmschnitt sehr gelungen. Denn obwohl im Film Veit fast die ganze Zeit nur sitzt und erklärt, kommt durch den Schnitt und das Einfügen anderer Perspektiven keinerlei Langeweile auf und der Film wirkt sehr unterhaltsam.

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf euer nächstes Projekt.

Und wenn Ihr mal vorhabt, zB über die Varianten des Zanderfischens eine richtige DVD rauszubringen, wäre ich der erste, der diese kauft.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Raubfischzahn (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ich wollte mich mal für die vielen positiven Resonanzen bedanken!
Wir werden uns bemühen, in nächster Zeit noch weitere Filme zu produzieren. Wenn es soweit sein sollte, geben wir euch hier bescheid!

Schöne Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß beim ansehen


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ich bin gerade im Netz darüber gestolpert:

http://wundschuhersee.at/www/index.php?id=afs_european-fishing-award

Das ist sozusagen die "Oscar-Verleihung" für Angel-Videos.

Dort kann man noch bis zum 15.März seine Filme einreichen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steph75 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ganz nett. Wenn ich mir aber die Köderführung so anschaue, und das auch noch im Winter, grenzt es für mich an ein Wunder das ihr überhaupt was gefangen habt......

Nur mal als Tipp: Die Rute nicht aufrichten wie beim Brandungsangeln und dann das ganze etwas ruhiger, vorallem nach dem hochlupfen eine längere Haltephase einlegen und nicht ständig hoch und runter wie beim Pilken.
Gruß....


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

kann mich nur anschließen .... #6 #6 #6


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Ganz nett. Wenn ich mir aber die Köderführung so anschaue, und das auch noch im Winter, grenzt es für mich an ein Wunder das ihr überhaupt was gefangen habt......
> 
> Nur mal als Tipp: Die Rute nicht aufrichten wie beim Brandungsangeln und dann das ganze etwas ruhiger, vorallem nach dem hochlupfen eine längere Haltephase einlegen und nicht ständig hoch und runter wie beim Pilken.
> Gruß....



Darüber kann man streiten. 

Ich nehme gerne Ratschläge an! Aber ich habe an diesem Gewässer schon hunderte Zander gefangen (auch größere) und meine auch ein bisschen zu wissen, wie die Fische dort ticken.

Eine wesentlich passivere Köderführung habe ich dort ausgiebig probiert, war jedoch im Schnitt sogar bei vergleichsweise schneller Drift und relativ schneller Köderführung merklich erfolgreicher. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass auf dem See an manchen Tagen 20 Boote sind und ich mich natürlich auch ein bisschen umhöre, was andere so fangen (übrigens auch an dem Tag des Filmdrehs), meine ich einschätzen zu können, was dort funktioniert und was nicht. 

Man lernt natürlich nie aus und ich würde niemals anzweifeln, dass es an anderen Revieren (z.B. deinen) ganz anders läuft, aber genau deshalb solltest du nicht darauf schließen, dass es überall so ist. 

Ich fische hier an sehr unterschiedlichen Gewässern (vom kleinen Vereinsteich bis hin zur Elbe) auf Zander und weiß ganz genau, dass man überall erstmal die richtige Taktik finden muss um optimale Erfolge zu erzielen. Ob das nun Köderführung, Köderfarbe, Angelzeit oder irgendwas anderes betrifft - Oft entscheiden Details über Fangen oder Schneidern. Es kam sogar schon vor, dass sich die "Vorlieben" der Zander von einem Jahr aufs andere deutlich verändert haben. Beispiele könnte ich dafür zu Hauf nennen, das würde aber hier den Rahmen sprengen...


----------



## luy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Da hat der Veit Recht sehe das genau so


----------



## Schnipp01 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

alles richtig gemacht @veit und raubfischzahn #6 
tolles video, kommt gut an.....#h

MfG


----------



## Blink* (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Schönes Video...

- Keine unnötigen langen Passagen
- keine aufdringliche Musik (sehr selten :q)
- Gute Aufnahmen(gewackel, Schärfe, Ton etc.)
- gute Fachkompetenz & gut erklärt
- angenehmer Sprachstil ohne Versprecher
- natürliche sympathische Art
- kein Verkaufgespräch (sitzt "noch" kein Sponsor hinter :q)

Auch nett, dass trotz des professionellen Auftreten immer wieder gesagt wird, das kein Spezialgerät notwendig ist und man vorerst xxxx€ investieren muss um Vertikalangeln zu betreiben.


Ich sage: #6


----------



## Buxte (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



luy schrieb:


> Da hat der Veit Recht sehe das genau so



Wer fängt hat Recht, manchmal auch beide!

So it is....


Super Video, das kommt uns gelegen, denn im Herbst geht es nach Schweden Vertikal und das ist man ja gerne mal vorher informiert.
Auch nett dein Erklärung zum Lowrance, ich überlege ob ich mir eins Leihe für den Urlaub.


----------



## Blink* (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Nur dieses reinschmeissen der Fische gefällt mir nicht besonders.


----------



## Gemini (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Durch das "Reinschmeissen" kommen die Kleinen schneller wieder auf Tiefe, also alles richtig gemacht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## zorra (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Für Anfänger Intressant....Hobbyfilmer Note 2+...die Sitzhaltung des Anglers für mich Neu... werde meine Drehstühle jetzt durch Fernsehsessel ersetzen...Tackel Kostengünstig und gut....gezeigte Köder sehr fängig...Ausübung bei WS.3-4 und nach 6-8Std angeln so nicht mehr möglich.
Anmerkung..... Thema Sicherheit.... wie Floter oder Schwimmweste sollte nicht fehlen.
Zitat des Autors Verticalen muss nicht Teuer sein stimme ich zu....90%der Profis und Verticaler sind auch klein angefangen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Steph75 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Veit schrieb:


> Darüber kann man streiten.
> 
> Ich nehme gerne Ratschläge an! Aber ich habe an diesem Gewässer schon hunderte Zander gefangen (auch größere) und meine auch ein bisschen zu wissen, wie die Fische dort ticken.
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir leid. Kann ich aber einfach nicht so stehen lassen.
Auch ich fische an sehr unterschiedlichen Gewässern. Meine Angelkollegen und ich befischen das gesamte Ostfriesland und halb Holland. Also komplett alles vom kleinen Schiffahrtskanal über große Seen bis zum Fluss. Und das seit Jahren. 

Und es ist zu 98% einfach Fakt, das wenn im Winter die Wassertemperatur unter 6 Grad fällt, die Zander fast ausschliesslich auf langsamste Köderführung reagieren. Alles andere sind einfach Zufallsfänge. Da reicht es meistens schon aus, wenn man den Köder auch nur nen tick zu weit anhebt und schon bleiben die Bisse aus.
Und genau da liegt glaub ich das Problem. Da Veit mehr oder weniger im Boot liegt und die Rute auch noch so extrem gen Himmel streckt, kann er kaum kontrollieren wie weit er den Köder anhebt. Dazu kommt das sehr vorsichtige Bisse in dieser Haltung kaum, oder nur sehr spät zu spüren sind.

Aber wie gesagt. Das sollte eigentlich nur nen Tipp sein. Da die Herren aber offensichtlich über jahrzentelange Erfahrung in Sachen Vertikalangeln verfügen, haben meine Freunde und ich sicherlich unrecht und in den ganzen Jahren offensichtlich alles falsch gemacht was man nur falsch machen kann...


----------



## Walstipper (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@Steph75: Wer fängt hat immer recht! :q


----------



## teddy- (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

bin ich jetzt blöd oder was genau das sagt veit doch in dem video oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden 

gruß stephan


----------



## flasha (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Also sind Veit's Fänge nur Zufall und er kann überhaupt nicht angeln? Aha...


----------



## Disten (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Sehr schönes Video Veit und Zahn sehr informativ ,freue mich auch schon auf weitere.

Schade das hier wieder typisch deutsch rechthaber getuhe aufkommt.

Einfach mal die Goldwage zuhause lassen und spass haben an den Videos.


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ein seher gut gestaltetes Video mit allen wichtigen Infos die der Angler für diese Methode benötigt.
Veit du hast ja nun von Fox die Köder, welcha Alternative gibt es dazu?

Nicht traurig sein das nur kleine Zander dir ans Band gingen, wenn du die großen vorher alle wegfängst. #6


----------



## barschbube (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

wirklich ein sehr schöner informativer Film ohne Produktwerbung.
Das habt ihr Klasse gemacht, danke!#6


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Ganz nett. Wenn ich mir aber die Köderführung so anschaue, und das auch noch im Winter, grenzt es für mich an ein Wunder das ihr überhaupt was gefangen habt......
> 
> Nur mal als Tipp: Die Rute nicht aufrichten wie beim Brandungsangeln und dann das ganze etwas ruhiger, vorallem nach dem hochlupfen eine längere Haltephase einlegen und nicht ständig hoch und runter wie beim Pilken.
> Gruß....




So ist es!! Das Video wurde gut gemacht, aber die Technik ist nicht gut! Viel zu hart gejiggt, Rute zu hoch, kaum Schwebephasen!!

Auch wenn Veit immer gut fängt (Ufer)! 
Ich glaube nicht das er schon lange vertikalangelt! Tipps kann man immer annehmen!
Messi und Ronaldo trainieren auch noch, obwohl sie die besten der Welt sind!!


----------



## Zapper75 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Veit und Raubfisch, sehr schönes Video. Genau das richtige für Einsteiger. #6

Das es immer jemanden gibt, der meint, er wüsste wie es besser geht, ist klar. Liegt in der Natur des Menschen.  Jeder muss für sich selbst die beste Methode für sein Gewässer finden. 1zu1 umsetzen lässt sich das in der Regel eh nie.

Weiter so! Freu mich schon auf eure weiteren Videos.

Petri
Zapper


----------



## raubfisch-ole (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Der eine fängt mit der Methode und der andere mit der. Ist doch genauso wie mit Frauen, die eine will es von hinten und die andere von vorn. Oder gehts hier einigen darum wer am schnellsten einen See leer Angelt? Nicht nur rumnörgeln auch mal zeigen! Ich denke einige sind hier echt froh, das sich da zwei Menschen die Mühe machen und ein aufwendiges Video drehen!!! (ohne Bezahlung) Und dann kommen hier die Filmkritiker, die so tun, als würde es um einen Oscar gehen. Lasst euch nicht verärgern von dem gesafte!!! Es gibt hier genug die mehr von euch sehen wollen!!! 

Gruß Ole


----------



## Pauli1990 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

|good:|good:


----------



## der schnelle (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Der eine fängt mit der Methode und der andere mit der. Ist doch genauso wie mit Frauen, die eine will es von hinten und die andere von vorn. Oder gehts hier einigen darum wer am schnellsten einen See leer Angelt? Nicht nur rumnörgeln auch mal zeigen! Ich denke einige sind hier echt froh, das sich da zwei Menschen die Mühe machen und ein aufwendiges Video drehen!!! (ohne Bezahlung) Und dann kommen hier die Filmkritiker, die so tun, als würde es um einen Oscar gehen. Lasst euch nicht verärgern von dem gesafte!!! Es gibt hier genug die mehr von euch sehen wollen!!!
> 
> Gruß Ole




Besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können.#6
Klasse Video,mehr davon.#6


----------



## Frankia (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid. Kann ich aber einfach nicht so stehen lassen.
> Auch ich fische an sehr unterschiedlichen Gewässern. Meine Angelkollegen und ich befischen das gesamte Ostfriesland und halb Holland. Also komplett alles vom kleinen Schiffahrtskanal über große Seen bis zum Fluss. Und das seit Jahren.
> 
> Und es ist zu 98% einfach Fakt, das wenn im Winter die Wassertemperatur unter 6 Grad fällt, die Zander fast ausschliesslich auf langsamste Köderführung reagieren. Alles andere sind einfach Zufallsfänge. Da reicht es meistens schon aus, wenn man den Köder auch nur nen tick zu weit anhebt und schon bleiben die Bisse aus.
> ...


 
 :vik:

Danke Veit für dein Video. Klasse gemacht.


----------



## Veit (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Zum einen denke ich, dass jeder so fischen sollte, wie er meint am erfolgreichsten zu sein. Und es ist vollkommen logisch, dass man dann von seiner Technik überzeugt ist. Geht mir auch so! 
Von daher gehen die Beiträge von Zanderzone und Steph soweit auch in Ordnung.

ABER ich finde es ein wenig frech, die Technik eines anderen dann gleich als falsch oder schlecht abzustempeln, obendrein noch, wenn er auf diese Weise kontinuierlich Fisch fängt. Wie schon gesagt, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Nachdem ich aber in den Wochen bevor wir den Film gedreht haben, viele, viele Stunden auf dem See verbracht habe und das zum Teil auch allein (also ohne jeden Fangdruck) konnte ich in Ruhe alles durchprobieren und schauen, was am besten funktioniert. Und genau das habe ich auf dem Video auch gezeigt. Es ist doch wohl logisch, dass ich nicht immer stur an einer Führungsvariante ect. festhalte und nicht gerne was anderes ausprobiere... Die genannten Tipps (länge Haltephase, andere Sitzhaltung, gefühlvolleres Anheben) wurden also bereits in die Tat umgesetzt, auf die etwas "rustikalere" Weise kam aber trotzdem mehr Fisch.

Ich war zwei Tage nach dem Filmdreh mit einem Gast da und wir hatten zusammen 13 Fische und dazu nochmal eine Reihe Aussteiger und Fehlbisse mit der gleichen Technik. Zufallsfänge?! So falsch können wir nicht geangelt haben, da an selbigem Tag auch andere Angler da waren, die Schneider geblieben sind (und die haben gewiss nicht das erste Mal Vertikal geangelt).

Es geht aber auch nicht darum hier nach dem Motto Schwanzvergleich Zahlen in den Raum zu werfen oder das "Recht haben" für sich zu beanspruchen. 

Sondern einfach nur darum zu akzeptieren, dass jemand anders auch ein wenig anders angelt und damit auch seine Fische fängt. Ich tue das normalerweise und erwarte diesen "Respekt" im Gegenzug auch von anderen, die auf ihre Weise zweifellos auch gut fangen. 

Ein faire und sachliche Diskussion ist immer willkommen, darum wäre es auch wünschenswert von Passagen wie den letzten Satz aus Steph's Posting abzusehen, da sie dem nicht Rechnung tragen.


----------



## Veit (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ein seher gut gestaltetes Video mit allen wichtigen Infos die der Angler für diese Methode benötigt.
> Veit du hast ja nun von Fox die Köder, welcha Alternative gibt es dazu?



Es gibt eine Menge Köder, die vertikal gut funktionieren. Man muss vorallem Vertrauen dazu haben. Zwei Tage später bei den erwähnten 13 Zander hatte ich alle Fische auf einen Spro Fin 140. An anderen Tagen habe ich super auf Lunker City Fin-S Fish gefangen. Im Herbst gabs reichlich Zander auf den "Stint" von MB-Fishing. Als ich das erstmal überhaupt vertikal geangelt habe, hatte ich so wie mein Kumpel, der das damals schon ein paar Jahre gemacht hat, erstmal No Action-Shads benutzt. Da nix gebissen hat, hab ich dann einfach mal einen stinknormalen Kopyto River angeboten und fing promt einen Hecht und einen Zander darauf. Also einfach mal durchtesten, was am besten geht. 
Herauskristallisiert hat sich aber, dass bei etwas wärmerem Wasser Köder mit kleinem Schaufelschwanz fängiger waren und bei sehr kaltem Wasser eher Gabel- und Fransenschwanz.


----------



## Walstipper (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Da stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, was *beweist* es denn eigentlich, wenn der Beutefisch lethargisch durchs Wasser schwebt?

MUSS Angler deswegen in 5 Stunden nur 100 Quadratmeter abfischen, oder ist es gerechtfertigt, wenn er sich schneller bewegt, und in der letzten Stunde in Quadratmeter 180 den Dicken rauszieht?

Was erzählt man dem Angler, der plötzlich auf komplett unnatürliche Köder fängt, die er (zu) schnell durchs kalte Wasser zieht? 
Das es eigentlich richtig gewesen wäre, einen Rubberjigg komplett auf der Stelle taumeln zu lassen, damits möglichst nicht hektisch wird  ?


----------



## husky (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

hi ihr beiden, also ich kann euch auch nur bestärken in dem was ihr macht und wie ihr es macht.

1. das video und die gesamte machart finde ich super und sehr professionell, da ist zu den "profis" kein unterschied außer der werbung ,

im gegenteil, ihr habt gerade was die köderführung angeht ein viel detailiertere beschreibung geliefert wie die meisten "pro´s".

2. der sichere beweis dass man etwas gut gemacht hat sind eben genau solche "unnützen" kommentare von verschiedenen leuten, die können gar nicht ohne sowas leben!;-)

wie gesagt, super gemacht und macht weiter so,

petri euch allen


----------



## LachsW (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Dem Kamerakind und dem Protagonisten auch von mir dicken Respekt. #vSuper anzuschauen euer Video, bei dem man sich schon ordentlich auf eine Fortsetzung freut.Mehr davon und allzeit Petri Heil. #h


----------



## supercook (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Der eine fängt mit der Methode und der andere mit der. Ist doch genauso wie mit Frauen, die eine will es von hinten und die andere von vorn. Oder gehts hier einigen darum wer am schnellsten einen See leer Angelt? Nicht nur rumnörgeln auch mal zeigen! Ich denke einige sind hier echt froh, das sich da zwei Menschen die Mühe machen und ein aufwendiges Video drehen!!! (ohne Bezahlung) Und dann kommen hier die Filmkritiker, die so tun, als würde es um einen Oscar gehen. Lasst euch nicht verärgern von dem gesafte!!! Es gibt hier genug die mehr von euch sehen wollen!!!
> 
> Gruß Ole


 
Es gibt bestimmt in diesen Forum genug Angler,die das Vertikalangeln schon Jahre intensiv betreiben,und diesbezüglich ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben.
Dazu zählen sicherlich der Steph,Zanderzone und wie sie doch alle heissen|bla:Und die haben nur ihre Meinung zu der Technik von Veit bekundet.
Was sollen die zeigen????
Nicht jeder ist so selbstdarstellerisch veranlagt,wie der Themenersteller,und spammt das Board mit seinen Superfängen zu.
Was meinst du,aus welchen Grund er hier seine "tollen" Bilder und Videos hier postet,möchte uns doch bestimmt bald als zweiter Sebastian Hänel von den "Raubfisch und Fisch und Fang" Dvds dämlich angrinsen.
Wie ihr bestimmt jetzt gemerkt habt,bin ich kein grosser Freund des Threaderstellers,aber ich mag halt keine Leute,die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer zur Schau stellen müssen.
Und an alle Leute,die Veit für einen "Angelgott"halten,denkt doch mal daran,wie oft er am Wasser ist und fischt!!!
Wer viel Zeit hat,kann auch viel angeln.
Und hier im Board gibt es bestimmt genug andere Angler,die das Vertikalangeln bestimmt besser beherrschen als die oben genannte Person,und das auf Grund jahrelanger Erfahrung,wo man bestimmt auch viel Lehrgeld bezahlt hat,aber das sieht dem Themenersteller ja ähnlich,schnell noch auf dem fahrenden Zug aufspringen,denn das Vertikalangeln ist ja in Mode bekommen.

Ps:Sollte ich für meine Äusserungen ne Verwarnung bekommen,sch......egal


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ich finde es absolut peinlich wie du dich hier äusserst.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie du mit angeln angefangen hast? Hast dir bestimmt alles selber bei gebracht und erlernt was man fürs angeln benötigt?!? Sicher nicht!

Den auch du hast mal klein angefangen und hast von anderen gelernt, die irgendwo ihre Erfahrungen veröffentlicht haben. Und so ist es auch bei Veit. Ich finde es gut, dass es solche Leute gibt, die durch ihre viel investierte Zeit und die daraus resultierende Erfahrungen, diese mit anderen teilen.

Und zudem geht es hier um das Thema vertikalangeln. Wenn du schon so negativ über Veit seine Technik schreibst, dann begründe dies auch. 
 Manche Leute sind einfach nur peinlich...#d


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@ Veit,

ich bin der Meinung, dass du es nicht nötig hast dich hier zu rechtfertigen.
Ziehe einfach dein Ding weiter so durch wie bis jetzt.
Neid muss man sich erarbeiten.
Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Film.
Und wenn es möglich ist, mit etwas mehr Tipps zur Köderwahl bei bestimmten Verhältnissen.

Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Nunja, es steht jedem frei über andere zu denken was man will...

Wer seine Meinung über jemanden anderen hier verfasst, sollte sich dabei wenigstens an die Grundregeln von mitteleuropäisch geprägtem Anstand und Respekt halten - dafür gibts unsere Regeln (sollte jeder mal wieder lesen und auch beherzigen...)..

Da war der Superkoch defintiv schon hart an, wenn nicht über der Grenze...

Wem es aber laut eigener Aussage "sch......egal " ist, wenn er eine Verwarnung bekommt, der wird mit Sicherheit hier um Forum nicht alt werden, sofern er sich nicht mal Gedanken macht und Verhalten und Ausdrucksweise ändert..

Vielleicht helfen die 2 Punkte der dafür fälligen Verwarnung hier zum nachdenken - wenn nicht, nun ja, dann halt anders.....


----------



## teddy- (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

wenn er lust und spaß daran hat las ihn doch 

was willst du damit sagen? wenn du veit nicht magst schreib doch "ich mag veit nicht" fertig und nicht noch das ganze bla bla 

außerdem ist er doch ganz vorzeigbar :m


----------



## Veit (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Finde zwar auch, dass es eigentlich keiner Rechtfertigung bedarf, aber trotzdem mal kurz zur Entstehung des Films: 
Raubfischzahn hatte mich gefragt, ob ich Lust hätte bei so einem Projekt im Rahmen seines Studiums mitzumachen und mir hat die Idee gut gefallen. Wir haben damit beide keine kommerziellen Absichten verfolgt und dass der eine oder andere Neuling davon vielleicht was lernen kann, ist doch ein sehr schöner Nebeneffekt. Klar mache ich diverse Dinge auch nicht ganz uneigennützig, das ist aber für die meisten kein Geheimnis und wird von mir nicht bestritten. Bei diesem Film ist das aber defintiv nicht der Fall, sonst hätte ich ihn hier nicht veröffentlicht.

Zur sogenannten Selbstdarstellung denke ich, dass ein Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch da ist und auch um mal Fänge vorzuzeigen. Es ist richtig, dass ich viele Fotos und Fangmeldungen poste, aber andererseits beteilige ich mich auch an vielen Threads, wo es um die Beantwortung und Diskussion von Fragen anderer Boardis geht. Das hält sich glaub ich mindestens die Waage und jeder kann sich ja mal die Mühe machen, meine letzten Beiträge zu checken. 
Dass gute Fänge auch oft viel Zeit am Wasser verlangen ist richtig und das erwähne ich selbst immer wieder gerne. 
Und zuletzt nochmal: Dass diverse andere Boardis wie z.B. Zanderzone oder Steph75 über große Erfahrungen verfügen und ich diese speziell in diesem Thread nicht anzweifle, schreibe ich glaub ich schon das dritte mal. Darf ich deswegen nicht meine eigenen machen und diese posten?!


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Warum wird hier eigentlich diskutiert wer recht hat oder nich? 

*Erfolg gibt einem Recht, dabei kommt es nicht darauf an wie man zu dem Erfolg kommt solange man fair spielt, oder in dem Fall, angelt!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Wer sich in die Öffentlichkeit begibt (sei es hier bei uns oder woanders), muss damit rechnen, dass nicht allen alles gefällt, was man macht oder von sich gibt..

Veit hat das gelernt und ist da inzwischen viel ruhiger geworden (was mích pesönlich sehr freut) und antwortet auch anders als in früheren Jahren...

Ohne den letzten Satz von supercook, in dem er ja klarmacht, dass er Regeln und Modanweisungen eh nicht ernst nimmt, hätte ich auch nicht verwarnt-  damit hätte Veit dann leben müssen (und können).

Auch wenns wirklich hart und an der Grenze war - wer in der Öffentlichkeit steht, muss  sowas abkönnen...


----------



## Brikz83 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Das immer wieder so ein gewese gemacht wird wenn Veit mal ein Fangbild einstellt oder eben so ein (wirklich sehr gelungenes) Video dreht. man sollte doch bitte nicht vergessen, dass sich dieses Video an Einsteiger oder Interessierte am Vertikalangeln richtet und nicht an die Vertikal Pro`s. Von daher ist es eigentlich völlig Banane ob der Gummi nun sanft und leicht oder schnell und leicht oder leicht und leicht oder wie auch immer angehoben wird. Ich würde wahrscheinlich gar keinen Unterschied erkennen...weil ich eben vom Vertikalangeln ( bis zu dem Video) keine Ahnung habe. Hätte Veit jetzt 30 min. über die verschiedenen Nuancen der Köderführung gefachsimpelt, hätte er vielleicht ein paar selbsternannte Profis erfreut aber dafür massenhaft unerfahrene gelangweilt/verschreckt. Das Video soll doch nur eine Grundlage für eine Technik bieten, die jeder im verlauf der Zeit für sich perfektioniert.

Also nochmal Klasse Video, danke dafür :m


----------



## Steph75 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Gute Güte. Hier ist ja was los......
Natürlich steht es Veit frei, seine Erfahrungen mit dieser Angelmethode die er Vertikalangeln nennt( ich verstehe da etwas anderes drunter, für mich ist das eine Art Makrelenpilken) an andere weiterzugeben. Klar...
Mir sieht das allerdings so aus, als würde er das noch nicht allzulange machen und daher wollte ich mit meinen ersten Post ihm nur den Tipp geben das ganze mal etwas anders zu probieren. Das wurde von ihm aber in keinster Weise angenommen sondern es wurde von ihm auf seine langjährige Erfahrung verwiesen und die hat er was das Vertikalangeln betrifft sicher nicht. 
Mensch, da muss man doch froh sein, wenn man mal nen paar Tipps bekommt von leuten die das schon deutlich länger machen und reagiert dort nicht so abfällig unter dem Motto" ich kann alles, ich weiß alles und erzähl du mir doch nichts. Daraufhin kam von mir die Schärfe rein. Ich bestreite doch garnicht das Veit ein hervorragener Angler ist. Seine Fänge, die er kontinuierlich postet sprechen schliesslich für sich. Aber auch der Weltmeister im Stippfischen( nicht das ich jetzt wüsste wer das ist) ist doch nicht automatisch nen Super Fliegenfischer. Und gerade die Tatsache das man dazu lernt und Dinge annimmt von Leuten mit Erfahrung auf diesen Gebiet machen nen guten Angler aus. Sollte ich am Ufer eines Flusses stehen und würde versuchen Rapfen oder Döbel mit Wobblern zu fangen wäre ich über Tipps von Veit dankbar.......
Gruß


----------



## Dennert (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Veit schrieb:


> Dass diverse andere Boardis wie z.B. Zanderzone oder Steph75 über große Erfahrungen verfügen und ich diese speziell in diesem Thread nicht anzweifle, schreibe ich glaub ich schon das dritte mal. Darf ich deswegen nicht meine eigenen machen und diese posten?!



Hi Veit

Vertikalangeln ist ja nun eine der simpelsten Angeltechniken überhaupt. Mit Boot und Echolot die Winterstandplätze der Zander aufstöbern und einen Köder vor die Nase halten. Mehr ist es nicht, bzw. der Rest ist so einfach, dass er von allein kommt.
Die Fische stehen dicht beeinander, jeder Uferangler muss im Sommer ein bisschen mehr zaubern, um zu Fisch zu kommen.
Dafür braucht man keine *jahrelange Erfahrung*.
Man muss ein Boot steuern und ein Echolot deuten können - kriegt glaube ich jeder hin.
Ein, zweimal mit Leuten auf dem Gewässer, die sich ein bisschen auskennen - das reicht DICKE aus.
Daher kannst Du ruhigen Gewissens ein Video einstellen, auch wenn Du noch über keine hunderjährige Erfahrung verfügst #6

Wer es professionell mag, der holt sich sowieso eine DVD von Isaiasch, von daher verstehe ich die Aufregung einiger Leute um ein schönes low budget Video von zwei Angelkumpels nicht.
Ist doch toll geworden. Er macht nicht auf dicke Hose, fängt ein paar Fische, erklärt wie er es macht und das war´s.
Solche posts wie von supercook sind absolutes Neidgeplapper hoch hundert, das merkt man sofort.
Wahrscheinlich möchte er auch gern mal so große Fische anfassen wie Veit, bekommt es aber nicht auf den Schirm :vik:
Fehlt wohl doch die Erfahrung, was :q


----------



## Pauli1990 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@ Steph: 
Versteh dich nicht, Veit hat doch eindeutig geschrieben dass er an dem Gewässer wo er das Video gemacht hat nicht das erste mal gefischt hat. Hast du das etwa überlesen? Er hat andere Varianten der Köderführung ausgiebig getestet! 
Ich kann dir/euch nur empfehlen doch einfach nochmal seine Antwort auf eure Kritik genau durchzulesen. Falls du und die anderen es dann immer noch nicht verstehen wird euch wohl keiner helfen können |kopfkrat

mfG ...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Wie viel Kritik, Gelächter, Verachtung & vermutlich Prügel wohl erst derjenige einstecken musste, der vor xx Jahren auf die kranke Idee kam, Teig zum Karpfenangeln zu runden, steinharten Kugeln zu kochen? 
Denn jeder Spezialist und sogar Laie wusste schon immer: Karpfen fängt man _nur_ mit weichem Teig!
Aus dieser total falschen Methode konnte ja auch nix werden... #d


----------



## Mr. Gingles (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

So ist das nun mal. Leute die klüger scheixxen können als denken gibs überall, und in diesem threat merkt man dies besonders find ich. Selbige scheinen wirklich die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben. Die empfinden es wahrscheinlich als befriedigend, wenn sie einem anderen vorhalten können wie toll SIE alles können, und wie schlecht jemand anderes doch im Vergleich zu IHNEN ist. 

Auf die arrogante und hochnäsige Art der schreibe einiger Personen brauch man denke ich gar nicht erst hinweisen. Sollten sie sich im realen Leben auch so gebärden werden sie sicher schon öfter gehört haben das sie Träger dieser Eigenschaft sind.

Für mich ist das typisch deutsches Besserwisser-gehabe wie im Buche steht und peinlich iwie noch dazu.

Ich will hier wirklich nicht vorsätzlich jemanden beleidigen oder anpiseln. Weiter ist es meine Persönliche Meinung zu einigen wenigen Beiträgen die hier geschrieben wurden.


----------



## Steinbuttt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



supercook schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt in diesen Forum genug Angler,die das Vertikalangeln schon Jahre intensiv betreiben,und diesbezüglich ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben.
> Dazu zählen sicherlich der Steph,Zanderzone und wie sie doch alle heissen|bla:Und die haben nur ihre Meinung zu der Technik von Veit bekundet.
> Was sollen die zeigen????
> Nicht jeder ist so selbstdarstellerisch veranlagt,wie der Themenersteller,und spammt das Board mit seinen Superfängen zu.
> ...


 
Booaaahhh! Wie peinlich ist das denn?

Das strotzt ja nur so vor Neid und Mißgunst!

Veit und Raubfischzahn, laßt euch blos nicht durch solches Gewäsch ärgern.

Mir gefällt euer Film wirklich gut (wie weiter vorn schon mal geschrieben) und ich bin euch auch echt dankbar dafür.
Ich will dieses Frühjahr mein kleines Böötchen wieder flott machen und hier bei uns im Zingster Strom besonders den Zandern auf die Schuppen rücken.
Dabei möchte ich es dieses Jahr auch erstmals mit dem Vertikal-Angeln probieren. Das aber habe ich noch nie gemacht. Das Video von euch ist für mich nun eine gute Richtlinie, wie ich die Sache angehen kann.

Und ich denke, daß genau darin die Absicht der beiden lag: Nähmlich Vertikal-Einsteigern wie mir, mit diesem Film ein bißchen Starthilfe zu geben.
Wie das nachher genau an meinem Hausgewässer funktioniert, daß muß ich dann natürlich allein rausfinden. Aber darin liegt ja auch der Reiz des Angelns.

Vieleicht solltest Ihr es in euren nächsten Filmen so machen, wie es Matze Koch in seinen Filmen immer macht:
Er weißt nähmlich immer wieder darauf hin, das seine Tips nur Richtlinien sind, die an seinen Gewässern so funktionieren. Und das man das nicht unbedingt 1:1 umsetzten sollte, sondern an seinem Hausgewässer selber herausfinden muß, in wie weit seine Tips dort funktionieren, oder ob man sie halt abwandeln muß.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## canis777 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ich bin der Meinung man muss sich auch mal mit anderen freuen können, wenn ihnen was Gutes gelungen ist, oder wenn sie mal einen guten Fisch gefangen haben.
Da gehört Neid und Missgunst nicht hin.
Aber wie heisst es so schön: "Neid muss man sich erarbeiten"

Ich hatte selber mal ein Erlebnis mit einem "Angelfreund" in Schweden.
Wir waren mit Gummi auf Hecht am Angeln, ich bekam dann einen gewaltigen Biss. Den Hecht konnte ich dann, nach ca. 10Min längst des Bootes ziehen. Er war riesig und ich meine keine 20 bis 30 Pfund, die hatte ich schon gefangen. Seine Maulbreite war mehr, wie zwei Männerhände nebeneinander und seine Länge ca. 140cm oder mehr, na jedenfalls sagte ich meinem "Kumpel" er solle den Hecht mit dem Kiemengriff ins Boot befördern. Was macht der, er greift das Stahlvorfach und zieht daran. Der Hecht schiesst nochmal aus dem Wasser, schüttelt mit dem Kopf und mein Gummifisch (23cm) fliegt heraus. Hecht ade!!


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Leute, Leute!!

Nun bleibt mal ganz ruhig!!

Erst einmal wollte ich zu Dennert sagen, das es bestimmt nicht die einfachste Angelmethode ist, denn als ich damit angefangen habe, habe ich pro Tag vllt. 2-4 Zander gefangen! Und nun sind es deutlich mehr! Man kann auch sehen, wer es kann und wer nicht, wenn man sich mal die Siegerplätze der NKS (Holländische Zandermeisterschaft) anschaut! Es sind immer die selben oben in der Siegerliste! Kommt bestimmt nicht von ungefähr!

Ich wollte hier mit meinem Post auch bestimmt nicht Veit angreifen, sondern nur darauf verweisen, dass Veit vllt. auch mal einen Fehler macht! Ein Angriff war es bestimmt nicht! Und ich spreche da auch nicht unbedingt von meiner Köderführung, sondern ich habe mir die Technik auch von Leuten angegeignet die es 1000 mal besser können als ich!
Aber das einige hier immer in die Luft gehen und denken: Das was ich mache ist immer richtig und unantastbar, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Man hätte ja auch mal schreiben können: Vllt. habt ihr recht und ich versuche das nächstes Mal mal umzusetzten..
Es ist noch nirgendswo ein Meister vom Himmel gefallen!
Und ich bin bestimmt auch kein Meister, aber ich mache das jetzt seit 7 Jahren und ich kann sagen, dass ich am Anfang auch viel Lehrgeld bezahlt habe, da ich genau so wie Veit gejiggt habe!!

Aber wie gesagt, es war kein Angriff, sondern nur ein Verbesserungsvorschlag!

Aber wenn man solchen "Pros" schreibt, dass die vllt. mal über eine andere Technik nachdenken sollten, dann gibt es natürlich nichts als Gegenwind! Wie würde man denn auch da stehen, wenn ein "Laie" einem Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt!

Nichts des do trotz.. Immer locker durch die Hose atmen ;-)


----------



## lohi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ich kann nur dazu sagen, Veit super gemacht das Video.

Ich wuensch mir wie auch viele andere hier, dass noch mehr Filme in dieser Art von dir kommen. Mach weiter so.


----------



## teddy- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

hab da mal ne frage wie kommt man den an die info wenn ihr ein neues video gemacht habt schreibt ihr das hir rein oder wie macht ihr das 

gruß stephan


----------



## Raubfischzahn (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@teddy

Wenn der nächste Film fertig ist, werden wir hier in diesem Thread bescheid geben.
Oder du kannst auch mein YouTube Kanal abonnieren, da kannst du dann sofort sehen, wenn ein neuer Film hochgeladen wird. 




Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltest Ihr es in euren nächsten Filmen so machen, wie es Matze Koch in seinen Filmen immer macht:
> Er weißt nähmlich immer wieder darauf hin, das seine Tips nur Richtlinien sind, die an seinen Gewässern so funktionieren. Und das man das nicht unbedingt 1:1 umsetzten sollte, sondern an seinem Hausgewässer selber herausfinden muß, in wie weit seine Tips dort funktionieren, oder ob man sie halt abwandeln muß.



Eine gute Idee!Werden versuchen, dass im nächsten Film mit umzusetzen.

Grüße


----------



## teddy- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

danke #6


----------



## Walstipper (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ich denke man muss da ein wenig differenzieren zwischen der individuellen Angelart, die Veit nun mal so ausübt, wie es für ihn persönlich am besten erscheint, und dem was dabei über den Film vermittelt wird.
Wenn Veit sagt am See XY läuft das so und so, oder er halte Rolle und Rute lieber hier und da, ist das individuell bedingt eben nicht unbedingt falsch.

Das Problem welches dabei entsteht, ist die Falschvermittlung die nun über den Film statt findet.
Ein Unwissender der sich ins Vertikalangeln reinsurfen will, sollte eben nicht denken das man im Wniter derart aktiv führt, die Rute steil dabei bewegt, oder die Baitcaster nicht am Schwerpunkt palmt.

Für einzelne Angler kann es ein individuelles "richtig" geben, die universell richtige Technik, wie sie von den meisten eingesetzt wird, sollte im Film aber (nicht falsch) vermittelt werden.


----------



## Dennert (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Erst einmal wollte ich zu Dennert sagen, das es bestimmt nicht die einfachste Angelmethode ist, denn als ich damit angefangen habe, habe ich pro Tag vllt. 2-4 Zander gefangen! Und nun sind es deutlich mehr! Man kann auch sehen, wer es kann und wer nicht, wenn man sich mal die Siegerplätze der NKS (Holländische Zandermeisterschaft) anschaut! Es sind immer die selben oben in der Siegerliste! Kommt bestimmt nicht von ungefähr!



Zanderzone, die besseren Ergebnisse hast Du wahrscheinlich nicht erzielt, weil Du von "Jiggen" auf "Köder einschlafen lassen" gewechselt, sondern dir mit jeder Tour mehr Gewässerkenntnis angeeignet hast. Irgendwann angelst Du nur noch die Hot Spots ab und so kommt automatisch mehr Fisch ins Boot.
Zur NKS:
Zweimaliger Sieger der NKS war z.B. Luc Coppens, der stationär mit (lebendem?) Köderfisch und Pose geangelt hat. Er hat aufgrund seiner Erfahrung und der richtigen Köderwahl zur richtigen Zeit gewonnen, was viel wichtiger ist, als den Köder millimetergenau zu präsentieren. Da konnten die anderen Angler ihre Köder so ruhig führen, wie sie wollten.
Solche Wettbewerbe haben für mich 0,0 Aussagekraft, denn dort mischen Berufsangler mit. Die testen mit mehreren Teams das Gewässer im Vorfeld und wissen dann in etwa, was zur Zeit des Wettkampfes am besten läuft.

Veit hat ja Fische gefangen - also so schlecht ist die Technik dann doch nicht gewesen. 
Wer sich darüber wundert, dass es so funktioniert, der sollte evt. bedenken, dass sich Fische nun mal nicht an von Menschen erstellte Regeln halten.
Wer lange genug angelt, der weiß sowas eigentlich auch!


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Oh man! Da fällt mir wenig zu ein!

Ich rede nicht von dem Finale, sondern von den Vorläufen!
Da gibt es genug Angler, die nicht mir Köderfischen angel!
Schon gar nicht mit lebenden:q:q (Sehr witzig)!!

Ich angel auch nicht immer auf den gleichen Seen, natürlich ist eine Stellenkenntnis ausschlaggeben, aber vorallem ich sag mal zu 80% ist die Köderführung ausschlaggebend!
Ob du es glauben willst, oder nicht!
Wenn wir vertikalen gehen, sind einige dabei die fangen gar nichts und wir fangen 20-30 Zander! Das liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass wir eine bessere Stellenkenntnis haben!
Der See ist nämlich nur 300 x 100 Meter breit!!

So viel dazu!


----------



## supercook (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hi Veit
> 
> Vertikalangeln ist ja nun eine der simpelsten Angeltechniken überhaupt. Mit Boot und Echolot die Winterstandplätze der Zander aufstöbern und einen Köder vor die Nase halten. Mehr ist es nicht, bzw. der Rest ist so einfach, dass er von allein kommt.
> Die Fische stehen dicht beeinander, jeder Uferangler muss im Sommer ein bisschen mehr zaubern, um zu Fisch zu kommen.
> ...


 
Oh ja,du hast mich voll ertappt,bin total neidisch.Wenn er es denn mal beim Anfassen belassen würde,ich steck wenigstens nicht meine Finger in den Allerwertesten vom Fisch


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



supercook schrieb:


> Oh ja,du hast mich voll ertappt,bin total neidisch.Wenn er es denn mal beim Anfassen belassen würde,ich steck wenigstens nicht meine Finger in den Allerwertesten vom Fisch


 

Wohin steckst denn du deine Finger??? 
|bigeyes


----------



## teddy- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@ Wohin steckst denn du deine Finger??? 


jaja klares eigentor von supercook :vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Abgesehen davon: Ist Vertikalangeln schwierig???

Hmhh, kommt auch darauf an, was man an Technik zur Verfügung hat. Ich übe diese Angelart nun seit 3 Jahren aus und das ausschließlich vom Kajak aus. Mittlerweile habe ich es raus, den Wind bei der Drift zu nutzen bzw. denselben mit allen möglichen Taktiken auszubremsen. Hat aber wirklich gedauert, bis ich das in der Griff bekommen habe. Gerade das Zusammenspiel Wind - Driftgeschwindigkeit - Bleigröße ist nicht ohne. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass Gewässerkenntnis und Stellenwahl den größeren Einfluss auf den Fangerfolg haben. Ich fische mittlerweile überwiegend mit Köfis am Fireball und habe Zander beim Halten 10 cm über Grund genauso gefangen wie bei etwas aggressiverer Köderführung. Natürlich lassen die Zanderbestände in meiner Umgebung keine wirklichen Vergleiche zu, aber fangen kann man schon. 
Vielleicht kommt es auch auf die Güte des Echolots an, mit meinem Cuda richte ich mich nur nach Tiefe, Struktur und Schwarmfischvorkommen und das reicht mir auch. 

Vielleicht mach ich ja mal einen Film übers Zanderangeln vom Kajak aus. Näher am Fisch geht es jedenfalls nimmer!


----------



## Veit (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Mir sieht das allerdings so aus, als würde er das noch nicht allzulange machen und daher wollte ich mit meinen ersten Post ihm nur den Tipp geben das ganze mal etwas anders zu probieren. Das wurde von ihm aber in keinster Weise angenommen sondern es wurde von ihm auf seine langjährige Erfahrung verwiesen und die hat er was das Vertikalangeln betrifft sicher nicht.
> Mensch, da muss man doch froh sein, wenn man mal nen paar Tipps bekommt von leuten die das schon deutlich länger machen und reagiert dort nicht so abfällig unter dem Motto" ich kann alles, ich weiß alles und erzähl du mir doch nichts.



@ Steph: Find ich ein wenig gemein, dass solche Sätze ausgerechnet von dir kommen. Es stimmt einfach nicht, dass ich dir deine langjährige Erfahrung in irgendeinem Beitrag abgesprochen habe, bzw. mich sogar abfällig geäußert habe. Im Gegenteil: Ich habe lediglich immer wieder darauf verwiesen, dass ich auf meine Weise regelmäßig fange und mit einer passiveren Köderführung weniger Bisse bekomme habe. Wenn du daraus schließt, dass ich nicht bereit bin, Tipps anzunehmen oder dein Können denuziere, kann ich auch nix dafür.

Siehe hier nochmal ein Absatz aus meiner Reaktion auf deinen ersten Beitrag:


Veit schrieb:


> Man lernt natürlich nie aus und ich würde niemals anzweifeln, dass es an anderen Revieren (z.B. deinen) ganz anders läuft, aber genau deshalb solltest du nicht darauf schließen, dass es überall so ist.





zanderzone schrieb:


> Aber wenn man solchen "Pros" schreibt, dass die vllt. mal über eine andere Technik nachdenken sollten, dann gibt es natürlich nichts als Gegenwind! Wie würde man denn auch da stehen, wenn ein "Laie" einem Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt!



Da kennst du mich schlecht. Ich stehe gerne offen dazu, dass mir auch von "Laien" schon neues vermittelt wurde. Vor einiger Zeit hattest du mich mal per PN gefragt warum ich oft so schwere Bleiköpfe verwende. Als ich im November mit einem Gast auf dem Wasser war, der zum ersten Mal Vertikal geangelt hat, hab ich diesem einen Köder mit 40 g Kopf gegeben, weil er anfangs schwierigkeiten hatte, den Grundkontakt zu erfühlen. Ich hatte mit 20 g zwar keinerlei Probleme, aber du weißt ja selbst, dass eine grundnahe Führung sehr wichtig ist, also sollte er es mit diesem schweren Kopf erstmal "verinnerlichen".Nachdem er aber schon 5 Zander hatte und ich erst einen, hab ich dann auch auf 40 g gewechselt und von da an habe ich mehr gefangen. Ist mir auch garnicht peinlich diese Geschichte hier preiszugeben. Alles was dazu dient, mehr Fangerfolg zu erzielen, interessiert mich sehr. Aber es ist eben so, dass nicht immer alles überall gleich gut funktioniert. An einem anderen Gewässer wäre es möglicherweise umgekehrt gelaufen. Damit möchte ich nur sagen, dass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren lasse, EGAL VON WEM! Aber du kannst mir schon glauben, dass ich vieles von dem, was du an meiner Methode kritisiert habe, schon versucht habe und auf die im Film gezeigte Weise eben den meisten Erfolg an dem See hatte.


----------



## Dennert (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich angel auch nicht immer auf den gleichen Seen, natürlich ist eine Stellenkenntnis ausschlaggeben, aber vorallem ich sag mal zu 80% ist die Köderführung ausschlaggebend!
> Ob du es glauben willst, oder nicht!
> Wenn wir vertikalen gehen, sind einige dabei die fangen gar nichts und wir fangen 20-30 Zander! Das liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass wir eine bessere Stellenkenntnis haben!
> Der See ist nämlich nur 300 x 100 Meter breit!!
> ...



Hi,

man kann auch in einem kleinen See 10mal an der guten Kante vorbei angeln.
Du kannst Deinen Köder noch so gut führen, wo kein Fisch steht, da wird auch keiner beißen. Also musst Du zu *100 Prozent* erstmal die fängige Stelle finden.
Überleg doch mal, was bei den anderen Anglern alles eine Rolle spielen könnte.
Die angeln im Mittelwasser, haben überhaupt keinen Köderkontakt, die falsche Köderfarbe, der falsche Köder, finden die Kante nicht......

Übrigens hab ich schon vor sehr mauen Fängen gelesen, mit denen sich Leute für die NKS qualifiziert haben sollen. Da war von nicht mal ner Handvoll Zander die Rede. 



Egal, zumindest kann man die Fische vom Veit auch nicht als Zufallsfänge abtun. Das wäre ja Quatsch. Es sei denn, es ist generell ein Zufall, wenn man am laufenden Band Zander fängt.
Das wäre mir dann auch egal, Hauptsache Fische |supergri


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Man man man hier ist ja was los !!! #d#d|uhoh:#d#d


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Ich beenede die Diskussion von meiner Seite aus.. Bring ja eh nichts!
Ich wollte damit wirklich niemanden angreifen und bestimmt nicht Veit!
Hab mir auch schon ein paar Infos übers Jiggen vom Ufer von ihm geholt.. 
Warum auch nciht.. 
Ich muss nochmals sagen.. geiles Video.. Top gemacht.. sch ei ss auf die Köderführung.. 
Beste!!


----------



## Walstipper (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@Dennert: Sehr professionell und vorallem scharfsinnig was du da von dir gibst.
Wenn vertikalangeln so simpel ist, dann frage ich mich was das ganze geblubber zu retrievten Baits soll, die muss man schließlich nur über die richtige Stelle ziehen.
An der Oberfläche wirds noch schwerer, da muss man sich zwischen Popper und Stickbait entscheiden...|kopfkrat


----------



## raubfisch-ole (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Also hier ist ja eine richtige Stimmung aufgekommen! |krach:
Wenn das so weiter geht, muss der Threat noch umbenannt werden. (Terrorvertikaler oder so :q) 

Gruß Ole


----------



## Steph75 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

@ Veit....
Ich unterstelle dir ja auch in keinster Weise das du mir meine Erfahrung absprichst. Sollte das so rüberkommen war das nicht so gemeint. Ich wollte damit nur sagen( ich glaube zum xxxxx-Mal) das man sich von anderen Anglern ruhig was sagen lassen kann. Ist doch keiner Allwissend. Ich bins zumindestens nicht.
Aber egal. Ich hab nun auch keine Lust mehr und beende von meiner Seite diese Diskussion.....
Gruß


----------



## karpfenhai (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Supi video gut gemacht und auch noch lehrreich für neulinge:vik:


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

super video  da hätte man sich die 50 anderen videos sparen können die man vorher gesehn hat von anderen  damit man das zusammen hat was bei dir gezeigt wird. ICH HOFFE ES KOMMT AUCH EIN ODER MEHR VIDEOS wo du vom ufer aus fischt.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> #d#d|uhoh:#d#d


Völlig OT: in dieser Kombination machen die Smileys echt was her; geil!


----------



## Tim1983 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Cooles Video!
Ein Video vom Ufer aus würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.
#6


----------



## waterwild (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Würd auch gern mehr sehn 
Is ne gute Kombi --> Veit+RZ ^^


----------



## Tilman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Sehr gutes Video. Das ist schön gemacht, lehrreich und gut durchdacht.

Sehr professionell ! Besser, als das Meiste, was auf Angelzeitschriften so drauf ist.

Ich würde das mal an den Blinker der Fisch und Fang schicken, vielleicht könnt ihr für die ja eine Serie drehen.


----------



## link (13. März 2011)

*AW: Film über's Vertikalangeln*

Hy,
mir hat mal einer gesagt:
*" WER FÄNGT HAT RECHT"
*und das stimmt egal welche Führung oder Köder jemand gerade benutzt!
;-)
mfg LINK


----------

